# Just a few questions about an '03 approaching 100k.



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

Currently at 94,500 miles and I've been pondering a few things in regards to what I need for this thing.

For one, where the heck is the PCV valve located (if it has one, anyway)
2. I plan on grabbing NGK Spark Plugs. Iridium or Double Platinum?
3. How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
4. Transmission filter, where issit?

That's it so far.


----------



## AltimazFuRy (May 13, 2008)

Where do you live? Are their any near auto parts store to you? I work at an Advance Auto Parts, and we can give you a book that has your car completely disassembeled. Explaining where and how to do everything. It's free btw.. lol

Things to do,

Oil filter,
Air filter,
Oil (obvioulsy, never put anything higher then 10w-30 High Milage!!!!).
Spark plugs,
Wires,
Cap & Rotor..


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

Nokesville, VA. 20181. The closest auto parts place is a PepBoys.

Oil Filter I change with each Oil Change.
Air Filter's a K&N, so I just need to clean it.
Oil: Been using Valvoline MaxLife 5W-30
Spark Plugs: Haven't looked at them yet. As you probably know, Nissan decided to make it a bit tougher to pull off the plug caps. I was so used to the 1.6 '93 Sentra where I could just pop them off, so imagine my surprise when I pulled off that engine cover.
Wires: It may wind up being more trouble than it's worth.
Cap & Rotor: You mean the oil cap, right?


----------

